# الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2008)

*الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنة من العمر*​ 






الإنجاب المبكر يحمي من الانقراض
--------------------------------​ 
توصل علماء حفريات أمريكيون إلى أن الديناصورات كانت تنمو بسرعة كبيرة، وأنها كانت تنجب في الثامنة من العمر قبل أن يصل حجمها إلى حجم البالغين. 
ورغم أن الديناصورات هي أصلا من سلالة الزواحف وتطورت لتصبح من سلالة الطيور فإنها كانت تنمو بسرعة كبيرة، واستطاعت الإنجاب وهي في عمر صغيرة، كالثدييات هذه الأيام. 
فقد وجد باحثون في جامعة كاليفورنيا علامات على وجود أنسجة "لصنع البيض" في أثنتين من إناث الديناصورات. 
فقد تم العثور على العظم النخاعي الغني بالكالسيوم داخل عظم الساق الأكبر في اثنتين من إناث الديناصورات إحداهما من آكلي اللحوم "آلوسوروس" والثانية من آكلي النباتات "تينونتوسوروس". 
وقد استنتجت سارة ويرنينج وأندرو لي من جامعة بيركلي في كاليفورنيا من حلقات النمو داخل العظم عمر كل منهما، "8،10 سنوات"، وهو عمر صغير جدا بالنسبة للديناصورات التي كانت تعيش حتى الثلاثين من العمر. 
وكان علماء قد اكتشفوا وجود عظم نخاعي في أنثى من فصيلة "تيرانوسوروس ريكس" وحددوا عمرها بالثمانية عشر عاما. 
وتقول ويرنينج "لقد كنا محظوظين جدا بالعثور على هذه الحفريات. فالعظم النخاعي يوجد خلال ثلاثة إلى أربعة أسابيع فقط من عمر الإناث التي بلغت مرحلة البلوغ، ولذا لا بد من البحث في عظام كثيرة حتى تستطيع العثور عليها". 
بوادر نمو​ 
وقد أظهرت حلقات النمو الطريقة التي تنمو بها هذه الحيوانات. 
فقد نمت الديناصورات بسرعة أكبر من السرعة التي تنمو بها الزواحف في عصرنا الحالي، وكانت تعيش لفترة محددة قبل أن تقضي كفريسة لحيوانات أخرى. 
ولذا كان النضوج الجنسي المبكر ضروريا لها لضمان عدم انقراض سلالتها. 
ويعزز هذا الاكتشاف الفكرة القائلة بأن الديناصورات كانت أقرب إلى الطيور منها إلى الزواحف. 
كما تشير إلى أن استراتيجية الإنجاب للطيور في العصر الحاضر قديمة جدا، تعود إلى 200 مليون سنة حين أخذت الديناصورات في التطور. 
MR-OL 

موضوع من BBC​ 

منشور 2008/01/15 05:12:45 GMT​


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر*

نضع بعض التقارير عن آخر الدراست حول الديناصورات ( لمن يحب أن يطلع عليها ) و كلها من نفس المصدر السابق ( اٍلا اٍن ذكر غير ذلك )  :

*حلقة مفقودة بين الديناصورات والطيور؟*​ 





كان يقفز في الهواء ولا يضرب بأجنحته (تصوير: بورتيا سلون)
---------------------------------------------​ 
أثار اكتشاف جديد لحفرية ديناصور له أربعة أجنحة وريش تساؤلات حول أصول الحيوانات الطائرة. 

وقد عاش الديناصور الذي يبلغ حجم الديك الرومي في الأشجار قبل حوالي 130 مليون سنة، واستخدم أجنحته وذيله الطويل للتنقل من فرع إلى فرع. 
_________________________
أنه يعطينا دليلا آخر على كيفية بدء الطيران 

د. أنجيلا ميلنر، متحف التاريخ الطبيعي 
________________________​ 
وتنتمي الحفريات الست التي عُثِر عليها إلى عائلة جديدة من الديناصورات ربما لعبت دورا في تطور الطيور. 

وقد كشف عن الحفريات في لياونينج بالصين - وهو مكان قدم حفريات مدهشة لديناصورات شبيهة بالطيور. 
ووجه الإثارة في الكشف الجديد هو أنه يؤيد نظرية قديمة بأن الطيور تطورت من حيوانات رباعية الأجنحة ساكنة للأشجار. 
وقد أثيرت الفكرة لأول مرة عام 1915، دون أن يعثر على حفريات تؤيدها. 
وطبقا للفريق الصيني الذي عثر على الحفريات - الذي يقوده زينج زو من معهد علم الحفريات الفقارية وأنثروبولوجيا الحفريات في بكين - فإن العثور على تلك الحفريات يقدم أول معلومات في هذا الشأن. 
وقال العلماء المشاركون في الاكتشاف "إنه على الرغم من أن النظرية التي ترجح أن الديناصورات هي أصل الطيور مقبولة على نطاق واسع، فإن النقاش لا يزال مستمرا حول الكيفية التي تعلم بها أسلاف الطيور الطيران من الأصل." 
وتقول د. أنجيلا ميلنر من متحف التاريخ الطبيعي في لندن إن الافتراض هو أن الديناصورات مرت بمرحلة كانت فيها قادرة على القفز من فرع إلى آخر قبل أن تتعلم الطيران بطرفين أماميين. 

*معسكرات متنافسة* ​وسوف يعاود علماء الآن النظر مرة ثانية في الحفريات الخاصة بأول طائر، أركيوبتريكس، لمعرفة إذا كان هناك بقايا لأجنحة خلفية. 
وقال د. ميلنر لـ بي بي سي إن "أهمية هذا الكشف هو أنه يعطينا دليلا آخر على كيفية بدء الطيران." 






في حجم الديك الرومي (تصوير: زو زينج)
-------------------------------------​ 
وأضافت: "واضح أن هذا ديناصور صغير، لكنه مزود بما يمكنه من التسلق وبريش متطور جيدا على أذرعه، لها قدرة على الطيران، ومدعمة بريش انزلاق على رجليه الخلفيتين. 
وقد أثار السؤال حول كيفية نشأة الطيران أكثر النقاشات حموا. وينتمي عدة خبراء ديناصورات إلى معسكر منافس يرى أن الطيور تطورت من ديناصورات أرضية تتمتع بأطراف خلفية مكيفة للجري.
بي بي سي أرابيك دوت كوم .
تاريخ النشر :
23/01/2003​


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر*

*دراسة علمية: الديناصورات كانت قادرة على السباحة*​

قال العلماء إن آثار أقدام قديمة عثر عليها مؤخرا قد قدمت دليلا قويا على أن بعض الديناصورات كانت قادرة على السباحة. 
وأضاف العلماء أن الموقع الذي عثر فيه على آثار الأقدام، وطوله 15 مترا، يظهر بعض التفاصيل لرحلة طويلة تحت الماء لإحدى الحيوانات وقد اكتشف خط سيرها في حوض الكاميروس في إسبانيا، والذي كان ذات يوم عبارة عن بحيرة كبيرة. 

آثار أقدام ورسوبيات​ 
وتشير آثار الأقدام المكتشفة، والتي أخذت شكل حرف (S) باللغة الإنكليزية، إلى أن الحيوان الذي خلّفها كان قد داس بقدميه على الرسوبيات الموجودة في قاع البحيرة بينما كان يسبح في المياه التي يبلغ عمقها حوالي ثلاثة أمتار. 
--------------------------​







*حوض الكاميروس فيه آلاف آثار الأقدام لديناصورات مختلفة، ولكن عندما شاهدنا هذه الآثار تأكدنا من أنها كانت بشكل واضح لديناصور قادر على السباحة*






الدكتور لويس كوستيور من جامعة نانت بفرنسا
---------------------------​ 

ويقول فريق العلماء، الذين نشروا خلاصة بحثهم في مجلة "الجيولوجيا"، إن آثار الأقدام التي عثر عليها يبلغ عمرها حوالي 125 مليون عام، أي أنها تعود لحقبة "العصر الطباشيري المبكر". 
وأكدوا أن الآثار نتجت عن مرور ديناصور ضخم لاحم (من أكلة اللحوم) يسير على قدمين. 
وقال الدكتور لويس كوستيور من جامعة نانت بفرنسا، وهو أحد المشاركين في البحث المذكور: "لقد عثرنا عليها (آثار الأقدام) قبل نحو ثلاثة أو أربع سنوات مضت." 
وأضاف: "حوض الكاميروس فيه آلاف آثار الأقدام لديناصورات مختلفة، ولكن عندما شاهدنا هذه الآثار تأكدنا من أنها كانت بشكل واضح لديناصور قادر على السباحة." 
بي بي سي أرابيك دوت كوم .
الجمعة 25 مايو 2007 13:55 GMT​


----------



## ra.mi62 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*

*موضوع رائع شكرا اخي الحبيب*
اضيف





> *ملاحظة *المعلومات المقدمة نسبية فهي غير صحيحة تماما ومعرضة للخطا وهي نتاج ابحاث كثيرة للعلماء وما توصلوا اليه من دراسة للحفريات والصخور.
> تعرض المجال الحيوي الارضي منذ 540مليون سنة لخمس ازمات كبرى تمثلت في الانقراض الجماعي للكائنات الحية اهمها ازمة نهاية الطباشيري التي ادت الى انقراض كل من الديناصورات الراسقدميات والمنخربات.......فماهي اسباب هذا الانقراض؟
> 
> 
> ...


 
والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*

الصراحة الموضوع رائع
لكن اللى انا اعرفه ان لغاية دلوقتى العلماء ماعرفوش سبب انقراض الديناصورات 
وكل الموجود لغاية دلوقتى مجرد افتراضات يعنى كلام قلم حر صح وكلامrami62 ايضا صح
شكرا على الموضوع قلم حر 
وشكرا على الاضافة rami62
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## assyrian girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## قلم حر (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



ra.mi62 قال:


> *موضوع رائع شكرا اخي الحبيب*
> اضيف
> 
> والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع ربنا يبارك خدمتك


شكرا لمرورك و اٍضافتك .
و فعلا : كل الكلام بالمواضيع دي تقريبا ( نظريات ) , و ليست مؤكده أبدا أبدا .
شكرا لمرورك و اٍضافتك الرائعه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الصراحة الموضوع رائع
> 
> لكن اللى انا اعرفه ان لغاية دلوقتى العلماء ماعرفوش سبب انقراض الديناصورات
> وكل الموجود لغاية دلوقتى مجرد افتراضات يعنى كلام قلم حر صح وكلامrami62 ايضا صح
> ...


و كلامك هو كل الصح .
شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur nice topic​*
> 
> _*God bless you*_​


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الموضوع المفيد 
ربنا يعوض تعبك خير ومنتظرين المزيد من مواضيعك


----------



## قلم حر (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليك يا غالى على الموضوع المفيد
> ربنا يعوض تعبك خير ومنتظرين المزيد من مواضيعك


لا شكر على واجب , شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
سأحاول أن أستمر بجلب آخر الأخبار عن آخر ما توصلت له الاٍكتشافات العلميه و الأبحاث المتخصصه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



بجد موضوع راائع جدااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## قلم حر (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



Meriamty قال:


> بجد موضوع راائع جدااا ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


شكرا لمرورك و كلامك المشجع جدا .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## ra.mi62 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



> شكرا لمرورك و اٍضافتك .
> و فعلا : كل الكلام بالمواضيع دي تقريبا ( نظريات ) , و ليست مؤكده أبدا أبدا .
> شكرا لمرورك و اٍضافتك الرائعه .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .


 
لا شكر على واجب 
واشكرك على جهودك الرائع فانت انسان عظيم
ومحترم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



> وشكرا على الاضافة rami62


 
شكرا على تشجيعك لي ربنا يبارك حياتك والشكر  لاخي الحبيب قلم حر على طرحه لهذا الموضوع


----------



## قلم حر (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الديناصورات أنجبت في الثامنه من العمر , مع تقارير أخرى .*



ra.mi62 قال:


> لا شكر على واجب
> واشكرك على جهودك الرائع فانت انسان عظيم
> ومحترم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


شكرا لكلامك الجميل و المجامل .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

